# amazing r/c footage



## Aggie08 (May 1, 2006)

Wow, i've seen made from scratch bombers before but this is really cool. check it out. it's a b-29 that actually launches an x-1 which goes really fast.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6812445831978929267&q=bomber&pl=true


----------



## Gnomey (May 1, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## sunny91 (May 1, 2006)

good one Aggie,

sunny


----------



## DaveB.inVa (May 5, 2006)

If you do some more searching I believe you can find a video of that same B-29 breaking up during a slow roll. I seem to remember the wing folding just outside of one of the outer engines (I dont remember if it was outside 1 or 4 though).


----------



## lesofprimus (May 5, 2006)

Nah, I have a clip of it rolling into the ground, but the wing does not come off....


----------



## Hot Space (May 5, 2006)

Seen that a few times, but still cool to watch


----------



## DaveB.inVa (May 5, 2006)

Les could you please post the video or a link to it?

I must be thinking of another video.... I remember at the end of the one Im talking about they have a cool slow motion view showing the wing folding over... pretty dramatic!


----------



## lesofprimus (May 6, 2006)

Here ya go...


----------

